# Problems with Xorg and Intel 945G [Solved]

## mwspitzer

Hey guys. I've been working on this for 3 days. I've even tried loading other distros, like Suse, since they're supposed to pretty much work "out of the box." I have a board with a 945G integrated video card. I don't care about XGL or anything; I just want it to run. When I start xorg using the i810 drivers, the machine locks up completely and I have to hard reset it. I get a grey creen with some noise at the bottom. I tried unmasking xf86-video-i810-1.7.4 to see if newer drivers would help, but they do the same thing. If I set the driver to "vesa" it will come up, but it runs horribly. I'd really like an accelerated driver if possible.

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

04:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) LAN Controller (rev 01)

```

I have the 915 drivers and drm built into the kernel. I've also tried building them as modules and doing a 'modprobe -a i915', which also loads the drm module. I found in another thread that there was a system BIOS setting for Execute Disable Function. I've tried it both enabled and disabled.

Here are the relevant sections of my xorg file.

```

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Acer AL1916"

    Option      "DPMS"

    Option      "SuspendTime" "20"

    HorizSync   30-90

    VertRefresh 50-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel 945G"

    Driver      "i810"

#    Option     "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

#    Option     "DPI" "96 x 96"

#    Option     "RenderAccel"

#    Option     "Composite" "Enable"

#    Option     "DPMS"  "TRUE"

#    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "TRUE"

    #VideoRam    256

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel 945G"

    Monitor     "Acer AL1916"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

This is the exact setup I have with my other machine using the same setup except for the video card. The other box has an nvidia card instead of intel. I just #'d out the nvidia entries and changed the driver.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

MikeLast edited by mwspitzer on Wed Mar 14, 2007 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HeissFuss

Have you tried building the agpgart and i810 drivers as modules?

----------

## mwspitzer

I dind't try the 810, but I did build the agp, drm and 915 drivers as modules with the same result. Also, since posting this problem I've also updated the system BIOS to the latest revision with no change. I'd like to just put it a spare video card, but all I have are AGPs and this board only takes PCI or PCIe.

I also forgot to mention that I first tried this with the 2.6.16-r13 kernel and then upgraded to 2.6.19-r5 in case the drivers were newer. Would it be worth it to manually download the driver source from Intel and compile it or are the drivers in Gentoo up to date?

Mike

----------

## mwspitzer

One last note. I also changed a line in one of the xorg .c files and recompiled per a suggestion I found in the wiki. I can't seem to find it now for some reason. Anyway; same result. I think I'm just going to have to buy another video card, but I'll wait another day and see if you guys can think of anything else.

Thanks

Mike

----------

## skizofreeniac

wich version of i810 is installed?

EDIT: 

upss, sorry (I've just noticed)  :Smile: . I've got problem with this driver, and upgrade to the highest version (1.7.4) solved it.

My xorg.conf:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        #Option         "RandRRotation" "on"

        Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option          "DRI"   "true"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        # VideoRam      131072

EndSection

```

Looks similar exept of the BusID option. I'm not sure, but this could be the problem.

----------

## mwspitzer

I've tried versions 1.6.5 and 1.7.4. I also went to install another one, but it required multiple dependencies, including a beta xorg that wasn't in portage, so I didn't bother with it.

Mike

----------

## mwspitzer

It's working now. I compiled the drivers from cvs from Intel and got it where it wouldn't crash, but had several functions that couldn't be executed when xorg started. I ended up updating to xorg-server-1.2.99.901 and xf86-video-intel instead of xf86-video-i810. So far, things are running pretty well. It's not as smooth as it would be with an nVidia card, but I don't have any real complaints.

----------

## skizofreeniac

One stupid question: where did you find xf86-video-intel package?  :Smile: 

----------

## saxjazman

 *skizofreeniac wrote:*   

> One stupid question: where did you find xf86-video-intel package? 

 

i'm looking for the same thing... 

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/IntelGraphicsDriver?highlight=%28intel%29

maybe?

----------

